# House nearly on the market



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Its been a long time getting to this stage but we are finally here
Went to estate agent today and get home report and pics taken on Monday.
Houses selling pretty quick here at the moment so hopefully we will be in Spain for Christmas
Im all excited lol

Jane xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

good luck

we have had our house on the Market for a few days now, we have a viewing on saturday. I am not getting too excited yet though, I fully expect a sale to take several months although like you fingers crossed sold by xmas:fingerscrossed:


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations Janeym8 & cabio, we know the feeling well.

We have been here in Spain for almost a year now and are in the midst of buying our own property. We have had enough of renting.

We should be in our own place just before Christmas.

Exciting times eh? Break out the cava


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Janeym8 said:


> Its been a long time getting to this stage but we are finally here
> Went to estate agent today and get home report and pics taken on Monday.
> Houses selling pretty quick here at the moment so hopefully we will be in Spain for Christmas
> Im all excited lol
> ...


I went like this :jaw:when I saw your post. Sell the house before Christmas???
It's nothing to do with your situation, but there are 2 houses on my own street that have been for sale for years, 3 or 4 at least. Some friends of mine are getting divorced, but what do they do about the house? They haven't got a hope in hell of selling it.
Differences between Spain and UK


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I went like this :jaw:when I saw your post. Sell the house before Christmas???
> It's nothing to do with your situation, but there are 2 houses on my own street that have been for sale for years, 3 or 4 at least. Some friends of mine are getting divorced, but what do they do about the house? They haven't got a hope in hell of selling it.
> Differences between Spain and UK


LOL

I agree, we are now of the opinion that the move to Spain, will happen when it happens, we HOPE to sell this year but we are also aware that for all the British medias offerings about green shoots etc, a house will only sell if someone wants it and will only sell at a price that someone wants to pay. For us the biggest thing was the decision to go followed by the where to go, now we are in the lap of the Gods:drum:

HAving said all the sensible stuff.................I do hope someone loves my house and buys it quickly


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you sell your house in the UK in the same year that you become tax resident in Spain then, unless you buy a house in Spain pretty quickly, the profit you made on the UK house sale may well be liable for tax in Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I went like this :jaw:when I saw your post. Sell the house before Christmas???
> It's nothing to do with your situation, but there are 2 houses on my own street that have been for sale for years, 3 or 4 at least. Some friends of mine are getting divorced, but what do they do about the house? They haven't got a hope in hell of selling it.
> Differences between Spain and UK


Houses in the UK (at least around here) are selling quite quickly at the moment. There are loads of sold signs up. Like anywhere, it depends on quality but theres a hell of a lot more chance of you selling quickly in the Uk at the moment than there is in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Houses in the UK (at least around here) are selling quite quickly at the moment. There are loads of sold signs up. Like anywhere, it depends on quality but theres a hell of a lot more chance of you selling quickly in the Uk at the moment than there is in Spain


Yes, of course I don't know what the situation is in the UK, but it was just a shock, really a shock that someone could write that!
Hope things start to shift around here. It's got to the point where people have to renew their For Sale signs 'cos they've got too shabby!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Houses in the UK (at least around here) are selling quite quickly at the moment. There are loads of sold signs up. Like anywhere, it depends on quality but theres a hell of a lot more chance of you selling quickly in the Uk at the moment than there is in Spain


 thought you were in Spain I am confused


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cambio said:


> thought you were in Spain I am confused


I was in Spain .... did you not read the thread in La Tasca I put up HERE


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chopera said:


> If you sell your house in the UK in the same year that you become tax resident in Spain then, unless you buy a house in Spain pretty quickly, the profit you made on the UK house sale may well be liable for tax in Spain.





Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, of course I don't know what the situation is in the UK, but it was just a shock, really a shock that someone could write that!
> Hope things start to shift around here. It's got to the point where people have to renew their For Sale signs 'cos they've got too shabby!!





Stravinsky said:


> I was in Spain .... did you not read the thread in La Tasca I put up HERE


off to read now x


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Stupid me, yes I have read the thread, Apologies Strav.... Size 10 feet as usual xxxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG
we have had our first viewing and an Offer

We turned it down

They are going back to the agent on Monday with a higher offer

Early days, but house not even advertised yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Houses are shifting once again in the UK and prices are on the UP  and just when I thought I'd not buy anymore............


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Houses are shifting once again in the UK and prices are on the UP  and just when I thought I'd not buy anymore............


early days but the house has been on the market for 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

cambio said:


> early days but the house has been on the market for 24 hours!!!!!!!!


Sounds like the agent might have priced it too low


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chopera said:


> Sounds like the agent might have priced it too low


Not the agents price, ours, at the end of the day, if we are happy with the price and it sells great, after all the house is only worth what someone will pay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> OMG
> we have had our first viewing and an Offer
> 
> We turned it down
> ...


How exciting!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, of course I don't know what the situation is in the UK, but it was just a shock, really a shock that someone could write that!


I'm almost in the same position as Cambio and also hope I can get mine sold before Christmas as well. 

All of the agents I've spoken to so far don't see that as too much of a problem as long as I get it on the market by the first week in October. I'm just finishing things off at the moment ready to go on the market.

All the agents are pretty upbeat at the moment and most of them seem to have a real shortage of supply versus demand. There's far more potential buyers than there are properties available. Properties are selling within 6-8 weeks for pretty close to their asking prices and in some instances for more!

I'm not sure if that's just where I am (Surrey) but the market really seems to be moving at the moment, it's a good time to be selling, despite forecasts prices could still rise by 10% over the next 2-3 years. Maybe that's why people are getting in now, before prices rise even higher!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

zenkarma said:


> I'm almost in the same position as Cambio and also hope I can get mine sold before Christmas as well.
> 
> All of the agents I've spoken to so far don't see that as too much of a problem as long as I get it on the market by the first week in October. I'm just finishing things off at the moment ready to go on the market.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your sale x


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to hear that houses are selling, we are also about to put our Surrey home on the market and if it sells before 31st December we will be living in Spain from Jan 1st!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations Janeym8 & cabio. We are also in the same position with our UK property marketed just a few days ago.. Hoping to have our UK sale completed this year to avoid any issues with Spanish Tax however as far as Capital Gains is concerned our is a loss :-( That said prices everywhere has gone down so it is all relative.

Good luck with your move to Spain and I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Re me writing hope to be in Spain by Christmas well it was kinda tongue in cheek but also being hopeful.the house a few doors along from us sold in under a month hence reason we have fingers crossed for ours selling as quick and getting an early entry date for new owners.
And yes i still HOPE to ne in Spain by Christmas but then again i wish i was going now lol

Jane xx


----------

